# Babbzzz Reaches 1k



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Doesn't feel that long ago when i posted the 500 mark for Babbzzz but Congrats for sneaking past the 1k mark! You gain the Techno Smiley


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice... Congrats on the first milestone!!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Besides the Smiley 1,000 is cool


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on reaching 4-figures Babbzzz, very well done







.....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats Babbzzz! 1k wow!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you, thank you, you're all too kind. :smile:

All this positive energy is what keeps me going. 

Next stop. 2k! :grin:
P.S: I'm at college now, so actually I've been playing more of the Forum Games than Tech Support.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Thrall (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations Babbzzz, well done. :smile:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you again.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations on joining the K club well done keep it up


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, looks like I slept through another party, never mind I am awake now. Your efforts are appreciated. well done.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you jenae. :smile:


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats babbzzz!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations !


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you again. :smile:


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you loda117. :smile:


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

You're pretty much to late to say thx i think. You're closer to 2k then 1k atm


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

IanHanssens said:


> You're pretty much to late to say thx i think. You're closer to 2k then 1k atm


Hehe! I was just checking out the Comments section & that's when I saw an unacknowledged wish! It's better late than never they say! :wink:


----------



## IanHanssens (Oct 11, 2011)

Indeed, there you have a point...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Keep going by next week you could be at 2k


----------

